

Web 2.0 workplaces [PICS] - secgeek
http://uaddit.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=706

======
ojbyrne
I got mentioned! Yay! The real digg office is the irc channel. With remote
people and weird hours, that's where most of the work (and water cooler talk)
happens.

~~~
PStamatiou
Owen - here's digg as well, I was there this summer but I don't think you were
in at the time. <http://tinyurl.com/36erzf>

------
gibsonf1
Almost without exception, all the workspaces are open-office, some more than
others. I've been working this way for a decade and prefer it to a private
office.

If you had your choice, would you want your own private office or would you
prefer working in a larger space with several coworkers?

~~~
dmoney
I'm inclined to say "private office", but I've never had one, so it might not
be all that great. I guess it depends how open is open. At my job, there are 6
people in a "team room" that is partially open to the hallway. Communication
within the team is improved, but it seems that anyone coming to interrupt
anyone else also interrupts me. For a lot of stuff it doesn't really matter.
For some things it is really hard to make any headway unless I know I'm not
going to be interrupted for several hours.

------
gruseom
The Mozilla pictures stand out from the others as more corporate.

